# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Albert Beckles - 1987 Mr. Olympia (56 Years Old) VIDEO

## 1981

Albert Beckles - 1987 Mr. Olympia (56 Years Old)

----------


## Kai Lover

> Albert Beckles - 1987 Mr. Olympia (56 Years Old)


Was he aged 56 at the time that video was taken, or is he aged 56 today in the year 2017?

----------


## 1981

The time the video was taken.

----------

